# 41899 done in asc



## MICHELLEGR (Oct 17, 2011)

Since tricare is now requesting that cpt 41899 which we use for dental rehab be changed to a dental code, does anyone know of the appropriate dental code for an asc?


----------



## jenndeshon (Oct 18, 2011)

I cannot speak specifically to which code you should use without further details, but I can advise you to check in your HCPCS book under the D codes. I work in oral surgery & we use these codes to specify the type of dental service we are providing for patients medical insurances. I do not work in an ASC setting, but I feel like this would be a good place to begin. Good luck!


----------



## SLELISON (Jul 18, 2012)

Did you ever find out which code the ASC is supposed to use for Tricare since they don't allow 41899?


----------

